# Box Squat Doesn?t Reduce Squat Performance for Weightlifters



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Box Squat Doesn’t Reduce Squat Performance for Weightlifters Source: Wolters Kluwer Health: Lippincott Williams & Wilkins Removing Stretch-Shortening Cycle Doesn’t Negatively Affect Muscle Activity, Reports The Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research Newswise ??? The “box squat”, a popular training technique for weightlifters, has “limited negative consequences” on squat performance during strength training, reports a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

